# Beck - Midnight Vultures



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is one of my favorite albums (but that's not saying much, I have many favorites). But it really is a very very excellent collection of funky songs, with lyrics that mock the scene it seems to be embracing simultaneously. It is utter genius!

I really want to get a copy on vinyl, but it looks like it's out of print, and I'd have to pay around $530 for one.

I'll just wait till they reissue it.


----------

